# Every Day Carry On Your Own Propery Or Near By?



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

I know many people pride themselves in carrying small firearms and many other survival items on them every day when they are out in the real world.

I'm wondering, do you carry a small firearm or other survival items when you are just doing work on your own property?

I know that shtf can happen when you least expect it, and when I'm at home chopping wood I don't expect to need any every day carry, it might even get in the way.

I haven't even carried them before on walks near my homestead (usually never see another car or neighbor) but I'm for sure at least rethinking that and will at least tuck some pepper spray in my pocket for starters.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Pepper spray/bear spray depending on area and a pocket 38/357 with rat shot and Sd ammo goes a long way. Out in the "yard" i sone of our most dangerous areas between snakes, big kitties, hawks, ----ed off cattle, coyotes/feral dogs, small cats after livestock, etc etc etc. 

Stop the thought that a "gun" is a defensive/offensive weapon, think of it as a tool for protection and even recreation. Make shooting time fun at home/at the range. Learn to use the tool for any of the possible purposes and it becomes second nature to carry it and your body works around it being there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Judge.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

In the daytime when I go out, I prop a rifle up against the wall of the workshop. On the rare occasion a stray dog will come after chickens or some other predator will show up. It happened more when we first got here and a lot less now. I wander pretty far from it at times though and I don't lug it around with me unless I specifically am going somewhere that I would expect to shoot something (like off into the mesquite woods over the hill or down by the pond). On those walks I'm really more looking for dinner as opposed to protection. 

At night if I'm going out and about on the farm I'll stick my carry pistol into my back pocket or grab a shotgun on the way out the door. In the daytime I can see someone approaching but at night they could get between me and the house and I'd be unarmed.

I rarely carry off the farm anymore. I'm generally just running to the feed store or the grocery store that's about 8 miles away and I live in a small community without too many issues. I do carry a rather large knife on my person though, probably illegally.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

If you get a handgun you are really comfortable carrying, you might get to be like me. When I put on pants/shorts, I put my gear on - wallet, knife, keys, belt, holster, (load check) gun. I just wear these items all the time with no more thought for the wallet than the gun or vice versa.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm armed when I go outside at night - no telling what kind of 2-legged or 4-legged varmints could be out there. And I've had to shoot possums and ***** near the chicken house a couple of times at night. During the day I don't carry at home, although my handgun is close by if I hear anything going on outside, or if a stranger comes to the door.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I always carry...everywhere. I carry my skills, my 38 special loaded with HP rounds, pepperspray on my keychain, and I have Leatherman. No, I am not paranoid, and not fearful, I feel protected. What good are any of those if they are back at the house or in the vehicle and I am not? 
scrt


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I carry a handmade toad sticker and a rifle when off the property. Open carry a .357/38 revolver when just going into town. As a kid I carried a .22 lever action everywhere, later a .45, now a .357/.38....James


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

This time of year, just a .22 loaded with snakeshot. Otherwise, no. Through no foresight of my own, natural barriers would make human intrusion unlikely.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I keep a couple of knives with me at all times.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Always carry at home, live very close to the Mexican border.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks for the responses, 

sounds like most people when it comes to personal protection carry something even at homes

any other everyday carry (other than knives and guns) that you keep on your person around your homestead?

I think I'll start with a pepper spray order to amazon. 

I'm a shotgun owner but I'm pretty phsyical on my land (chopping wood, gardening, etc) and carrying that would be a bit much.


----------



## 91redford (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a few weapons, i keep them locked up unless i'm shooting, rural oregon is still safe for the most part, i leave the keys in my vehicles with out concern, front door is rarely locked....if anyone wants in, bigblue, my pit, is hanging. i did get a laugh when i noticed my neighbors helper tilling there garden with a 45 and extra mags in a shoulder holster, looked dam uncomfortable to me. i prefer to carry good karma.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I almost always have a 3" Gerber pocket knife on me. I used to carry a multi-tool but found that I usually needed full size tools and had to go get them anyway. I use my knife every day.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I carry a Beretta 92fs every day. N.C. is an open carry state. I do conceal it in the winter.


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

91redford said:


> i prefer to carry good karma.


:rock:

funny stuff.

I really wish i lived in a world where there weren't creeps that would hurt people or other dangers that could happen to my family

but that's not the world I live in so I'm learning to be more prepared instead of leaving my well being to karma and chance, and I've got a lot to learn


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I tote a 22 revolver in my overall bibpocket, leftside, wallet in the right. Lot a poison snakes, chicken snakes around here. I'd rather shoot a rabid cat, than have to pitch fork one to the ground like my friend, I'm just glad he was moving hay and had the fork.
I only beef up if I travel off from home......22 HP will handle most things especially rats when your bushogging, discing ect.....improves your hand eye coordination shooting off a moving tractor!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

45n5 said:


> I really wish i lived in a world where there weren't creeps that would hurt people or other dangers that could happen to my family
> 
> but that's not the world I live in so I'm learning to be more prepared instead of leaving my well being to karma and chance, and I've got a lot to learn


I live in that same world with the creeps, but around here you can see them coming from pretty far off and you have plenty of time to go grab your rifle. 

Ain't any need at all for me to tote around a pistol. Not when I can see anyone approaching from 600 yards off.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I live in that same world with the creeps, but around here you can see them coming from pretty far off and you have plenty of time to go grab your rifle.
> 
> Ain't any need at all for me to tote around a pistol. Not when I can see anyone approaching from 600 yards off.


I though you live in the woods? I do and I cant spot anything less than 100 feet so I carry all the time. True it is only a 9 mm but it will be enough to at least put the fear of god in them. Oh by the way I have a CCW.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Old Vet said:


> I though you live in the woods? I do and I cant spot anything less than 100 feet so I carry all the time. True it is only a 9 mm but it will be enough to at least put the fear of god in them. Oh by the way I have a CCW.


There's some woods here, but they don't come right up next to the house. You'd have to be real sneaky to approach and elude both me and the dogs. 

Right now in the summer, I'm barely wearing PANTS, much less carrying a pistol around.

I generally think pistols are worthless anyhow. Too short of a range. I'm a rifle or shotgun fellow.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a CCDW License and I carry a concealed 9mm everywhere I go.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

If I'm walking the property, I carry a walkie-talkie (or cell phone if DH isn't home) and a rifle. We've had issues w/ trespassers on 4-wheelers and neighbor's pit bulls running loose. DH carries a shotgun.

If I'm on the tractor, I only carry the machete and a flounder gig that DH keeps holstered on the tractor.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I don't carry anything but a pocket knife and that's mostly just to use as a rope wrench. The bad guys are so few and far between around here nowadays. I just got tired of waiting on one to show up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if I am wearing pants , usually


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if I am wearing pants , usually


If we ever meet, I hope you are armed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I carry my 45 in a western style holster and my wife carries her 38 in her pocket most every time we are out of the house and on the property or walking to the neighbors..... I keep a couple different guns around the house loaded.. 

I load with HP.. she has shot shells.. Copperheads and cyotes won't be safe around us..

We plan to get our CCW soon, and will always have something with us... Other than when we pass through Maryland.. BOOOoooo...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Hubby carries his snake gun in his pocket all the time, he tries to get me to but I don't always have on pants with pockets and unless TSHTF I don't want to have a holster on for the gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CesumPec said:


> If we ever meet, I hope you are armed.


a while back my wife asked if i had my knife on me , my reply was , " am i wearing pants?"

so now she just asks ,"wearin pants?" and i hand her the knife 

i tried giving her her own knife , but she leaves it in her purse and she don't carry that unless she is going some place.

the one i carry the most , is so useful , i bought the blade blank and finished it myself with walnut, not quite as fancy as Erie's but i sure like it , made it to fit my hand.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I carry a knife all the time too... you're right.. it's so natural just like putting on your pants...

I gave my wife one recently too when she noticed a friend always carrying one... She thought it was pretty cool a girl would carry a knife like all the guys.. .

Now if I could just get her to actually remember it and carry it instead of always asking to borrow mine... DOH!

I do have a big D handle Bowie knife, but I really don't carry it, but more rather grab it when I need to hack back some bamboo or clear a walking path a little... I really need to break down for a machete.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

One thing to think about. There are many other reasons to have a firearm handy than bad guys.

Stray/feral dogs can pose a threat to life VERY quickly and w/o warning.

Rabid critters don't give a lot of warning.

A critter caught in a fence can need to be put down quickly; to prevent more damage to the fence, to keep other critters from panicking and its just inhumane to let them suffer while you run to the house to get something to put them out of their misery. 

A gun shot will carry a lot farther then a shout if you are hurt and need help.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What you listed is the main reasons I always carry watcher... 

When mowing, in case I hit and injur something I can put it down.. 

Last time I had my game cam set up, we got a picture of part of a big K9.. You could tell it wasn't a cyote, and none of the neighbors have a dark brown dog... 

I've already let my wife know that if I am out mowing and she hears two rapid shots to come running, and I've told her to do the same if she needed to have me there right then... 

I'm not worried about people... we got good neighbors...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my knife is 4-7/8 in blade , that long enough to get to the bottom of the jar of mayo or peanut butter but not so long as to be awkward on other tasks.

my favorite meat cutting knife is 4 3/4 , it was a 5 1/2 that some one ground down a long time ago 

to each their own but that is the right length for me


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> my knife is 4-7/8 in blade , that long enough to get to the bottom of the jar of mayo or peanut butter but not so long as to be awkward on other tasks.
> 
> my favorite meat cutting knife is 4 3/4 , it was a 5 1/2 that some one ground down a long time ago
> 
> to each their own but that is the right length for me


I like a shorter but wider blade too. For most tasks I don't need a dosh-garned Bowie knife ... I needs me a skinner.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Only time we pull out one of our shotguns its when we are dispatching sheep for the freezer. We don't own any handguns. 
Out on our property we have 5 huge dogs, in tow, instead. 
As for calling for help, we all also carry our cell phones with us. 
Between the pack of dogs, and phone, not to worried.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

The firearm is just another tool, on or off the property, and it's a useless tool if you don't have it with you.

Three shots is a form of universal distress signal that is common knowledge among family members, originally derived from said practice used by lost hunters for rescue. 

There are often cases where a family member is working alone somewhere on the place with or without a piece of equipment and there is no cell signal. There may or may not be a vehicle with a horn somewhat nearby that could be used as a signal, but you may not be able to make it to said vehicle to actually use it. 

There are any number of situations you could find yourself in where you become immobilized and need to signal for immediate help. 


> *Signaling for Help*
> The international emergency signals for distress are three evenly spaced shots from a firearm, three blasts of a whistle or horn, or three campfires evenly spaced.


http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/outdoor...se/preparation-and-survival/when-you-are-lost


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ernie ,this has proven a very useful blade , long enough to get thru a cut of meat and get to the bottom of the jar of peanut butter, enough of a belly that it works as a skinner , thin enough that is slices cheese and vegetables and meat well , hard enough to hold the edge descent but soft enough to take one quickly , and wide enough that it makes a great spreader of peanut butter, mayo and mustard.

the blade design is from the 1830s , and of all the thousands of them made and shipped west it is one of the hardest ones to find one of , that tells me that they found it as useful is i have and wore them down with use and sharpening so that they were unrecognizable as the knife they were , that often the knifes that are common to find were the ones that got set aside and not used.

if anyone tries to tell me my knife is a weapon , i tell them it is not , i have never cut anyone with it , and i don't intend to , but i make my lunch with it most every day , so it seems it is more a sandwich tool i wear on my belt and cut other things with when the need arises and if they say why so big as a few have , cause the short one didn't reach the bottom if the peanut butter jar.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/Categories/PartDetail.aspx/453/1/BLADE-CAM-05


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I really do need to get a belt. Just think of all the neat items I could carry with a utility belt! 

Usually I'm carrying a partially worthless cell phone (reception on the property is spotty), a shovel and pepper spray. With a belt I could add a good folding knife, a multitool and a pistol. Oh, I carry my house keys too. I keep the doors locked unless I'm setting right by one.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Why stop at a belt? think of everything you could carry around the farm with this..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not in 90*F + weather. I barely wear clothes in that heat. It would be nice on a hiking trip though.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Ernie ,this has proven a very useful blade , long enough to get thru a cut of meat and get to the bottom of the jar of peanut butter, enough of a belly that it works as a skinner , thin enough that is slices cheese and vegetables and meat well , hard enough to hold the edge descent but soft enough to take one quickly , and wide enough that it makes a great spreader of peanut butter, mayo and mustard.
> 
> the blade design is from the 1830s , and of all the thousands of them made and shipped west it is one of the hardest ones to find one of , that tells me that they found it as useful is i have and wore them down with use and sharpening so that they were unrecognizable as the knife they were , that often the knifes that are common to find were the ones that got set aside and not used.
> 
> ...


That's a Green River blade! One of my suppliers has them. They're not very expensive and I've been thinking about selling some in the shop. 

How is the metal on them? Does it stand up to repeated sharpening pretty well?


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ernie, I have the camp knife pattern that I have used since the mid 1980s, it has gutted skinned, and butchered who knows how many critters, been used for camp chores and food prep, general use on and on and it is still fine, it is worn down some now but it still does the job. I am thinking about replacing the handles but that has nothing to do with the function ability of the knife itself. I am on my second or third sheath as well.

Now as far as being armed while out and about, I always have at least a handgun on my person when I am wondering the farm. It is a very useful tool from defense against people, dispatching varmints, getting supper, recreational shooting, the list goes on. I usually don't carry a rifle or shotgun in hand unless I am just wandering around or hunting but there is one in the truck, one the four wheeler or tractor most of the time, when out and about on the land, a good knife, and a good gun are just about indispensable tools.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> I gave my wife one recently too when she noticed a friend always carrying one... She thought it was pretty cool a girl would carry a knife like all the guys.. .
> 
> Now if I could just get her to actually remember it and carry it instead of always asking to borrow mine... DOH!


One of the first things my DH gave me when we married 40 years ago was a little Buck 2-blade knife for my purse, for self-defense purposes.

It's been mighty handy for opening packages and cutting tags off purchased items when I get to the car.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ernie said:


> That's a Green River blade! One of my suppliers has them. They're not very expensive and I've been thinking about selling some in the shop.
> 
> How is the metal on them? Does it stand up to repeated sharpening pretty well?


I have been using it every day since i finished it in January , kitchen tasks , filleted some fish with it , but skinning fish was better done with a fillet knife , i could have easily scaled them with the back of the blade then filleted them with the sharp side.

i run it on a diamond steel every other week or so a few passes but the taper seems very good , of course the last 2 1/2 inches dull the fastest as they get drug on the poly or wood cutting board the most , sometimes the wife cuts cheese on a ceramic plate.


I am not a shaving sharp kinda knife owner but i like them sharper than i find most peoples blades 

I think it is well worth the cost of the blade blank , place i got it from the hole kit with wood and rivets was only 14 dollars and i made my own sheath from leather scraps i had.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Ever since my encounter with what I think was a rabid raccoon while deer hunting, I carry in the woods most definitely. I shot the raccoon with the 
rifle.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

My everyday carry is an FN 5.7 handgun with a 20 rnd mag open carried on belt, extra 20 rnd mag, Glock 27 in ankle holster, Kershaw knife, pepper spray, keys, wallet. That is what I put on every morning.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> a while back my wife asked if i had my knife on me , my reply was , " am i wearing pants?"
> 
> so now she just asks ,"wearin pants?" and i hand her the knife
> 
> ...


Even when I am only wearing my boxer drawers I have usually have my .22 magnum derringer sized 6 shot single action mini revolver holstered in its small inside the waist holster. I started doing that when our clean area got surrounded by meth heads that like to try home invasions from time to time.

If I can't comfortably pack my larger weapons, I just feel comfortable with my drawers loaded in case I have to take a shot or three at someone who came through my door before covering the short distance to my larger caliber weapon of choice.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shrek said:


> Even when I am only wearing my boxer drawers I have usually have my .22 magnum derringer sized 6 shot single action mini revolver holstered in its small inside the waist holster. I started doing that when our clean area got surrounded by meth heads that like to try home invasions from time to time.
> 
> If I can't comfortably pack my larger weapons, I just feel comfortable with my drawers loaded in case I have to take a shot or three at someone who came through my door before covering the short distance to my larger caliber weapon of choice.


Big dogs help immensely. Our local druggies are terrified of them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

terri9630 said:


> Big dogs help immensely. Our local druggies are terrified of them.



i have a couple big dogs , they are a hole new set of headaches , the gun only eats when you tell it to the dogs need be fed every day , then they poop every day , then they figure out how to climb the chain link fence that surrounds the house and then you have to add electrified wire at the top and bottom of the fence , I suppose the up side is even the police call from the outside of the fence now.

ammo even at today's inflated prices looks cheap compared to dog food an vet bills


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i have a couple big dogs , they are a hole new set of headaches , the gun only eats when you tell it to the dogs need be fed every day , then they poop every day , then they figure out how to climb the chain link fence that surrounds the house and then you have to add electrified wire at the top and bottom of the fence , I suppose the up side is even the police call from the outside of the fence now.
> 
> ammo even at today's inflated prices looks cheap compared to dog food an vet bills


I like the combo approach. A dog to wake me up and a rifle to deal with the problem.

The dog is not designed to deal with determined intruders. A man with an 8" length of metal pipe could end any threat a dog could pose. The kind of war dog mastiffs that could tear apart intruders are not the sorts of dogs I'd want here on the farm. 

But a dog that barks at trespassers works well enough for me.

If I could only get the dog to have a little better skill at threat assessment. He thinks a deer drinking from the pond is an equal danger to a squad of hitmen from a Mexican cartel and doles out an equal amount of barking. I don't know how many times I've had to fetch the rifle and go outside, prepared to shoot some methhead or an entire tribe of wild Indians, only to find it's a raccoon in the compost bin. Most those nights I'm about ready to shoot the dog.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

terri9630 said:


> Big dogs help immensely. Our local druggies are terrified of them.


I know. My dogs and I were obedience trained by a retired military trainer who knew my father well .


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

On or around the property?
Always my Buck 650 sheath knife. Blade is maybe 7 1/2 + ", and heavy.
Tiny Kershaw folder.
If I'm in the "yard" or garden, 10/22 or. 22 bolt action is nearby.
If I'm in my timber, a holstered Ruger 22/45 stainless target model, 'cuz I need a free hand and a hand to swing a machete.
...not exactly armed to the teeth, but the dogs follow me everywhere, and it's enough to dispatch pests, take most "game of opportunity", and give a physical threat a real hard time.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I usually don't carry stuff like that on my land but I do carry a knife because I need to use it to cut stuff.

When I go hiking in my woods I usually carry some stuff. Folding saw to keep my path clear, water, sometimes a khukuri to clear brush. 

But not anything for self defense. It's pretty safe where I live. I know all the criminals and give them rides to the beer store because they all are without licenses so I'm good there.:clap:

I have one neighbor who sort of keeps our whole road clean and he carries a gun. Not for people but he got attacked by a neighbors dog and had to have surgery on his hand even so he's armed to deal with dogs running loose.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> I like the combo approach. A dog to wake me up and a rifle to deal with the problem.
> 
> The dog is not designed to deal with determined intruders. A man with an 8" length of metal pipe could end any threat a dog could pose. *The kind of war dog mastiffs that could tear apart intruders are not the sorts of dogs I'd want here on the farm. *
> 
> ...


My mastiffs are the best livestock guardians I've seen. They watch the chicks, goats, rabbits and horses. They have never chased anything but a stray coyote and a local druggie that was approaching my then 7yr old daughter. I've got pictures of one of our dogs guarding a cage full of chicks and another guarding one of our rabbits that got out. She had the rabbit between her front feet while growling at a hawk sitting the fence.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

terri9630 said:


> My mastiffs are the best livestock guardians I've seen. They watch the chicks, goats, rabbits and horses. They have never chased anything but a stray coyote and a local druggie that was approaching my then 7yr old daughter. I've got pictures of one of our dogs guarding a cage full of chicks and another guarding one of our rabbits that got out. She had the rabbit between her front feet while growling at a hawk sitting the fence.


Really? Hrm. What type of mastiff? The only ones I've ever seen used as guard dogs were pretty dang vicious, but they may have just been poorly socialized.

We had a Rottweiler for 13 years and I trusted her completely around the children, so I suppose a lot of it might not be the breed but rather the dog's personality itself.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Really? Hrm. What type of mastiff? The only ones I've ever seen used as guard dogs were pretty dang vicious, but they may have just been poorly socialized.
> 
> We had a Rottweiler for 13 years and I trusted her completely around the children, so I suppose a lot of it might not be the breed but rather the dog's personality itself.



We have English mastiffs. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11910&stc=1&d=1372977744


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are a couple more. I had one with both our mastiffs with the goat kids but I can't find it right now.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11912&stc=1&d=1372978036


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Big ol' puppies. I wants me one, but I bet they're expensive as all get out and I'm already two dogs over my limit.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's a heck of a big lapdog!

I love the looks of that type of dog. I'd love to have one or some other large breed, but need to buy some land (or rent, etc) before considering it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Big ol' puppies. I wants me one, but I bet they're expensive as all get out and I'm already two dogs over my limit.


I paid $300 for each of my older mastiffs. Our pups we got for free from a friend.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> that's a heck of a big lapdog!
> 
> I love the looks of that type of dog. I'd love to have one or some other large breed, but need to buy some land (or rent, etc) before considering it.


She likes to think she is a lap dog. Keeps trying, but she takes the whole sofa.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> I paid $300 for each of my older mastiffs. Our pups we got for free from a friend.


Wow, free mastiff puppies - that's like winning a lottery  I miss mine. My current dog is Great Dane x bad dog. She tries, but when you're Dane-sized, with the energy level of a shepherd, the prey drive of a Malamute and the appetite of a garbage disposal, it's so hard to be good on a farm. Nevertheless, she keeps predators out of the chickens and deer out of the garden and she's huge, black and has an impressive bark. It could be worse.


----------

